# VAPs for field archery?



## Holo (Feb 12, 2004)

*Vap*

I use VAPs for field and they work wonderful!
They are a very durable shaft, and you don't have to pay a fortune like other small diameter.

Good luck!!


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

Go Bison!

I am using VAPs for field, on recurve though.
Lots of recurvers around here like em for their light weight, and cost effectiveness.

Where do they hold the ND State Field?


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

They should work good. Some clubs don't allow outserts to be used on there bales. I would check to make sure they will allow them first. Good luck and enjoy yourself


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

rogersaddler said:


> They should work good. Some clubs don't allow outserts to be used on there bales. I would check to make sure they will allow them first. Good luck and enjoy yourself


I use Black Eagle X-Impacts which are dimensionally the same shaft as the VAPs (same diameter, spine, etc.) and they work great. You do not have to use outserts with these shafts as break-off points are available (and preferred) over the outserts. I'm not sure about the VAPs but the X-Impacts come with the outserts and F-Nocks, points are a separate purchase.


----------



## Bison2017 (Mar 2, 2016)

Its in fargo this year at the sandhills archery range.


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

VAPs work great. Get a set of outserts and a set of break off glue in points (I use Tophat). If you put them in with low temp hotmelt glue then you can switch them out for field and hunting. Might take you 30 minutes to swap out the points on a dozen. Cut the arrows where your glue in points are right at the rest when at full draw. When you put in the outserts it will be and inch or two past the rest which is preferred by most when a broadhead is involved anyway.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

For those of you using VAP's or X-Impacts for field I have a question about spine. I'm shooting a TRG8 at 48# with a 27 3/4" AMO draw. The VAP and Black Eagle charts point to a 26" 500 spine for my setup. Just about every other chart/program in the world says a 500 spine at 26" is way too stiff for this setup. Are these shafts responding weaker than the posted spine? I have a new dozen of these and I'm hesitant to cut them this short before I know for sure. I've communicated this to both Victory and Black Eagle but they claim these to be a true 500. This does not make sense as everywhere else I look tells me 600+ for these specs.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

All the finger shooters I know are saying they tune stiffer than indicated. I'd put you in the 600s with the 110gr points myself.

Grant


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

EPLC said:


> For those of you using VAP's or X-Impacts for field I have a question about spine. I'm shooting a TRG8 at 48# with a 27 3/4" AMO draw. The VAP and Black Eagle charts point to a 26" 500 spine for my setup. Just about every other chart/program in the world says a 500 spine at 26" is way too stiff for this setup. Are these shafts responding weaker than the posted spine? I have a new dozen of these and I'm hesitant to cut them this short before I know for sure. I've communicated this to both Victory and Black Eagle but they claim these to be a true 500. This does not make sense as everywhere else I look tells me 600+ for these specs.


500's with your numbers need 130gr points at 28".

600's look like they want a 90gr point at 25.25"

I shoot 450's at 50lbs at 28" with 100gr points which is about 1lb too much DW by the numbers but they bareshaft just fine.

For the OP, VAPs work great for field and field target with proper field points. I'd stay away from the outserts.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Rick! said:


> 500's with your numbers need 130gr points at 28".
> 
> 600's look like they want a 90gr point at 25.25"
> 
> ...


What chart/program are you using?


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Rick! said:


> 500's with your numbers need 130gr points at 28".
> 
> 600's look like they want a 90gr point at 25.25"
> 
> ...


Also a little confused on the numbers above. You're shooting 450's with 100 grain points at 50# and should be shooting 49# if I read you right. Yet my bow at 48# would require 500's and 130 up front? With only a one pound difference I'm not seeing this logic?

Easton says this for your setup @ 49#, certainly not 450's?


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

My numbers are from Pinwheel (OT2). When the calculated spine on carbon arrows matches the arrow/bow combination I have real good shooting results. I think I'd struggle a lot trying to make a 500 spine arrow with a 100g tip work for me unless I can line up the powerstroke _perfectly_ on the shaft.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Shot many groups similar to this one from 80 yards with my 25.5"/120 X-Impacts this afternoon from my shooting machine. 60 yard grouping was only slightly tighter.


----------

